# Habanero Georgia Peach BBQ



## Sammybones (Jul 28, 2019)

I live in Georgia and we are quite proud of our peaches so I thought I’d share a recipe I found and then tweaked a little. It’s so good I want to drink it.

1 tablespoon butter
1/2 cup finely diced vidalia onion (about 1/2 large)
1 teaspoon freshly minced garlic (about 1 medium clove)
2 cups roughly chopped peeled fresh peaches (about 1 pound of whole peaches)
3/4 cup ketchup
1/2 cup bourbon
1/3 cup light brown sugar
1/3 cup cider vinegar
2 tablespoons honey
3 tablespoons molasses
3 tablespoons Dijon mustard
2 tablespoons Worcestershire sauce
2-6 habanero’s seeded
Kosher salt, to taste
Melt the butter and sauté onions until soft. Then throw everything else in and bring to a boil. Once it comes to a boil reduce heat and simmer 30-60 minutes. Next, use a submersion blender and liquify everything.

Cheers.


----------



## drdon (Jul 28, 2019)

Sounds tasty. Nothing better than Homemade BBQ sauce! Might have to try this.


----------



## wimpy69 (Jul 28, 2019)

Habs and peaches go well together. White peaches should be ready here in a couple of weeks. Making hab/peach jam which goes from toast to glazes. Your bbq sauce got a screen shot and ill be trying it, thanks for sharing.


----------



## WaterRat (Jul 28, 2019)

Looks good! I have a couple habanero plants growing in planters that look to be doing OK so this may be in my future. A local farm also grows pretty nice peaches here in Connecticut believe it or not ;)


----------



## Sammybones (Jul 28, 2019)

Homegrown habaneros are the best. I use habaneros a lot. I make a Tomatillo Habanero salsa that is the bomb. It’s always better when I use habaneros from my brothers garden. I need to start growing my own.


----------



## xray (Jul 28, 2019)

This sounds delicious, thanks for sharing!


----------



## bluewhisper (Jul 28, 2019)

+1 on habs and peaches going well together.

 We have some nice peach orchards in Ohio.


----------



## kelbro (Jul 28, 2019)

One of my favorite sauces at a Charlotte BBQ joint and they discontinued it. Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## sfprankster (Jul 28, 2019)

...


----------

